# Is jellybean really that broken or is it AOSP?



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

I've always run AOSP based cyanogenmod since I owned a Motorola DROID. Now I've become deeply troubled as I've had nothing but problems since upgrading my galaxy nexus to jellybean last year.

The short list is:

Wifi is unstable, disconnects all the time or says connected and just doesn't work.
Bluetooth is unstable and constantly disconnects requiring a manual reconnect. 
Phone runs out of memory and becomes extremely sluggish with constant launcher redraws. 
Both LTE and 3g data connections will stall requiring a reboot of the phone to get them working. 
I'm up to rebooting my phone around 3x a day. 
Not to mention the horrible battery life comparison to ice cream.

I've used better battery to track down any rouge app, but I've got so few installed that there doesn't appear to be one.

I'm currently running CM10.0 however upgrading to 10.1 just exacerbated all these problems.

Then I went and bought a nexus 7 and installed slim bean. Well ill be darned of it doesn't exhibit all the same problems my gnex does.

So I ask is jellybean fundamentally broken? Or is it changes made to the AOSP version?

I've yet to ever even install the factory versions to see if it will be any better.

I'm losing faith in Google as it seems there are many out there seeing the same things I am and they are ignoring the issues.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I honestly don't have problems with JB 4.1.2, its 4.2.x that gives me a ton of problems on my Nexus 7. It usually takes a day or two, but afterwards, thinks just go haywire so I've stuck to 4.1.2 for now..

I can't really help on the problems, and the Bionic soak tests are almost done. So I might see something about it from there when I get the OTA maybe.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Even on 4.1.2 I'm having serious problems. I know everybody blames the router for the Wifi problems. Interestingly enough I changed my security from wpa/wpa2 to straight wpa2 and now the Wifi on my gnex will stall in less than a minute. It is completely unusable.


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm running 4.2.2 stock in my nexus 7and evolution ROM which is 4.2.2 on my galaxy nexus and I haven't witnessed any of those problems. They've been running great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

dork313 said:


> I'm running 4.2.2 stock in my nexus 7and evolution ROM which is 4.2.2 on my galaxy nexus and I haven't witnessed any of those problems. They've been running great for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It does not effect everybody which is really strange.

On the Wifi thing Google released a blanket statement that jellybean doesn't support routers over 5 years old. Well mine is just over a year and I have problems.


----------



## Kreeker (Aug 6, 2012)

I was actually going to make a thread about this exact question today. On a TW rom (4.1.2) I was getting over 24 hours of battery life out of it. Over the past few months I've been running AOSP 4.2.2 roms and barely getting 10 hours of battery life with less usage than I was doing on the TW rom.

On the 4.2.2 roms I'm noticing so many NetworkLocationLocator, SignalCollector.ScannerThrea and SignalCollector.Scanner wakelocks from Maps.


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Kreeker said:


> I was actually going to make a thread about this exact question today. On a TW rom (4.1.2) I was getting over 24 hours of battery life out of it. Over the past few months I've been running AOSP 4.2.2 roms and barely getting 10 hours of battery life with less usage than I was doing on the TW rom.
> 
> On the 4.2.2 roms I'm noticing so many NetworkLocationLocator, SignalCollector.ScannerThrea and SignalCollector.Scanner wakelocks from Maps.


Yea I've got Google now disabled and location updates and latitude disabled and that is my number one wake lock still.


----------

